# My Vista can't open XP shared folders



## claytonreid (Sep 17, 2011)

Re: My Vista can not open/view XP files, though XP can open/view Vista's.

My Vista can ping my XP. My XP can ping my Vista. My XP can open/view files on my Vista. But when using my Vista, and I click on the XP computer showing in my Nwtwork to open my XP wireless laptop (Averatec) files, I get the error message (many have seen before):
Windows cannot access \\AVERATEC
Check the spelling of the name. Otherwise... blah blah blah...
Error code : 0x80070005
Acess is denied.

I turned off all firewalls and all anti-virus software but this did not fix the problem.

All computers have the identical Workgroup name. NetBIOS over Tcpip is enabled in the Vista. In "Services" I made sure these items were "Started":
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service
Server
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Workstation...

I even tried changing the Registry key: HKEY_LOCAL-MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa "restrictanonymous REG_DWORD to 00000000, as I had seen in another suggestion that fixed the identical problem for someone else, but regedit wouldn't allow the change.

Please help, or just tell me I should have switched to Apple.
Seven-days-of-Frustration







,
Clayton


----------



## claytonreid (Sep 17, 2011)

Posting Rules state I may edit my post, but I can not find out within this forum how to edit it. So I'm adding to it using this "Quick Reply".

In my Vista computer, using Windows Explorer, I can type into the address bar:
\\OtherComputer's Name\C and after about 30 seconds my Vista shows the C:\ drive on my XP wireless laptop computer. So, I know my Vista can access my XP laptop, but doing this through Windows Explorer and entering the exact name starting with "\\" is slower and takes too many extra steps.

So again, my question put another way is, what is stopping Vista from showing/sharing my XP laptop's folders/files when I click Start, Network, and select the shown XP laptop? Why does this way deny access to the wireless XP laptop, and show the error code 0x80070005?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Clayton, here's a guide which should be helpful in networking the 2 computers Share Folders & Files Between Vista and XP Machines - How-To Geek. It may also be easier to use the same username and password on each computer.


----------



## claytonreid (Sep 17, 2011)

DISASTER!
Thanks for trying Fred, but now my XP can't open Vista files like before. Crap! What happened? I followed the instructions you told me to follow at How-to Geek's link (Share Folders & Files Between Vista and XP Machines - How-To Geek) but I couldn't get past step 2 because Step 3 make no sense. Step 3 says to open the Vista Public folder (C:\Users\public) and add what I want to share. Huh? I want to share my entire Vista computer files. Am I supposed to copy my entire hard drive to the public folder? That can not be correct.

Step 3 states, on the XP machine go to My Netowrk Place and under Network Tasks click on View Workgroup Computer. I do and can see the Vista computer. I've always been able to see my Vista computer on my XP computer. I've always been able to use my XP computer to view, copy and change files on my Vista... until I started following your suggested instructions!

Step 4 arrogantly states, "And there we go...no password to enter so we can access the XP_Share folder or anything else that is located in the Public folder.

WRONG! Now, when in my XP machine, and I double-click on the Vista computer I now get the new rejection popup I've never gotten before: "\\VistaMachine is not accessible. You might not have permission to...." 

My XP machine used have 100% access and control over everything in my Vista machine. NOW NEITHER MACHINE WILL TALK TO EACH OTHER.

I'm going to try a System Restore and start over.
Very discouraged,
Clayton


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Clayton, do you use a password for your user name on either computer? Which version of Windows XP are you using, Home or Pro? Also, both computers need to be assigned to the same Workgroup name.

Here are the basics that need to be set to share files.
*XP Computer:*
File & Printer sharing must be enabled - either Password Protected sharing or Simple file Sharing. You can also set this up by using the Network Wizard in Control Panel.

If using XP Pro, in Windows Explorer, click Tools>>Folder Options, then the View tab. Click Enable Simple File sharing (last item in list). If you are using XP HOME, Simple File Sharing is the only option. 

The same type of file sharing needs to be set on both computers - password protected sharing or non PW protected sharing (everyone has access).

If you want to share an entire drive on either computer, right click on the drive and select *Sharing*, then note the Name for your Share (like CDrive). You can click on *Permissions *and select *Everyone* to allow all users permission, then check the boxes to give full access to the entire drive. These steps vary by OS.

*Vista Computer*
For the Vista computer, you need to check the appropriate boxes as described in the first few images in the guide above. Same type of file sharing applies. You need to disable Password protected file sharing if the XP computer doesn't support it. Reboot both machines

If the above doesn't work, right click on My Computer on one computer and select *Map Network Drive*. Type in the full name of the other computer and the name of the shared drive in the format of* \\ComputerName\CDrive*


----------



## claytonreid (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi again, Fred,

thanks for your suggestions, which I followed. Doing that created another problem. It took away XP's ability to access the Vista files. Where do I begin? I'll try to explain.


My laptop is a 2004 Averatec running XP Home Edition SP3
My desktop is a 2009 Dell 32-bit Inspiron running Vista Home Prem. SP2

Both computers use the exact same Workgroup. Both have access to the internet. The XP (laptop) is wireless. I Right-clicked tons of folders, accessed their Properties, and Advanced Sharing, and gave permissions for Everyone to have full control - I did this for both the XP and the Vista.


WHAT HAPPENED BECAUSE OF YOUR LATEST RESPONSE

ANSWERING YOUR QUERIES
The Vista computer has a password for its user name. When I use the XP computer to view the Vista files I must enter the Vista user name & password. I enter them and I gain full access to Vista thru the XP. (My response about 'Disabling Password' is below.)

So, to put another way, my XP can access my Vista after I enter the Vista's user name and password. The Vista can NOT access any XP files. This is my post for help here.


XP Computer:
All file sharing is Simple file sharing and is supposed to be on. I never set up my XP to have password protection for sharing its files. But, to make sure, I followed your current suggestion to set this up (again) by using Network Wizard in Control Panel. It warned that not all of my networking stuff was connected - which I guessed to mean it didn't see my wireless. So I hooked up an ethernet cable (which made it find the LAN) to finish. Instructions took me to the last step to "Create a Network Setup Disk". I chose to, "Just finish the wizard." "I don't need to run the wizard on other computers.", because the 2002 Laptop running XP doesn't permit a USB option. And I wouldn't want an old OS to try to tell Vista what to do.


Please continue reading.

Even after doing this to the XP, Vista still can NOT access the XP computer. Nope. Using Vista's Start\Network button, the window opens and shows all devices in the network, including the XP laptop. But, when I double-click the XP, I still get the rejection pop-up, "Windows cannot access \\AVERATEC" "Check the spelling of the name. Otherwise, there might be a problem with your network... ..."Error code: 0x80070005" "Access is Denied."


THIS IS THE PROBLEM I AM TRYING TO FIX.


So I try another way to make Vista see my XP. Using Vista's Windows Explorer, I open the Network and, as it always does, it has an icon for the AVERATEC XP computer. When I try to open it I get the same rejection pop-up with the same Error Code.

So I try another way.


WINDOWS EXPLORER, USE "\\" IN ADDRESS BAR
If you look again in the post I added after my initial post, I wrote, that using Windows Explorer, and typing into the address bar the two back-slashes, "\\", that this is the only way (I know of) that my Vista computer can see the files in the Averatec Laptop XP computer. That way still works.


QUESTION
Why does typing the XP computer's network address and the "C" drive (\\Averatec\C) into the Windows Explorer's address bar work, but Vista's Networking links do not?


MAP NETWORK DRIVE Method
Your last suggestion to 'Map Network Drive', then type full name, is one thing I never knew about. So, I tried it. It works! Fascinating. Now, when I open Windows Explorer, it now shows my Averatec XP as "Network Location (1)" and has assigned it the drive letter "Z:". The XP files are quickly accessible this way. Thank you!


But there's more...

Vista Computer
Per the guide through the link you gave, I confirmed all of the appropriate boxes were checked.


DISABLE PASSWORD CAUSES PROBLEM
You suggested, "The same type of file sharing needs to be set on both computers - password protected sharing or non PW protected sharing (everyone has access)." 

I have never assigned password protection on my XP. Nor do I want to. So, following your suggestion, I disable Vista's password protection. You further state, "You need to disable Password protected file sharing if the XP computer doesn't support it. Reboot both machines."

I did. I rebooted both. I now have a new problem.

After the reboot, my Averatec XP laptop can NO LONGER ACCESS the Vista computer. The new rejection message pop-up in the XP states, "\\Inspiron is not accessible." "You might not have permission..." "Access is denied". 

Put another way, my XP used to be able to access Vista. Now it can not. My Vista used to NOT be able to access my XP through Vista's Network links. It still can not. However my Vista does have the ability to access the XP files using the new "Z" drive you helped me set up. (...two steps forward, one step back...)

So, how do I fix THIS NEW problem? In a desperate move, I decided to give the Vista its password again and I rebooted both computers. That fixed the XP's ability to view the Vista files, but it now takes 5 times longer. I'm going to do a System Restore on the laptop XP to undo whatever I did to it that slowed it down. That got rid of the new sludge.


I'm flying to Beijing tomorrow morning. I will not be able to attempt any more of your suggestions until after I get back next Sunday, Sep 18, 2011.


DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEAS ABOUT THESE QUESTIONS?
Why did removing Vista's password block XP from seeing Vista's files?
Why, in my Vista, does setting up drive 'Z' work but Vista's 'Network' links do not?
Why, in my Vista, can I access the XP files, when I type into the address bar, "\\Averatec\C", but Vista's 'Network' links 'Access is denied'?
Why didn't I buy Apple 25 years ago?

Thanks for the help you did give and for all of your time! I welcome more ideas...
Clayton


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Clayton, I'll post some other info in a bit, but one question. On the Averatec computer, right click on the C drive and select Properties. Look for the type of File System - it should say NTFS or FAT32 somewhere. Let me know what it is.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't have an explanation for all your questions, but I'm pretty certain it's just a configuration and authentication error. XP Home has some limitations that XP Pro doesn't have, but they are both capable of file sharing with Vista & Win7.

I just set up an XP Home computer with a Vista Home computer as a test and they are sharing both ways. Let's verify some settings on your Vista computer.


Go to Control Panel then Network and Sharing.
Look under the networking icons and next to your network name, it should say *Private Network* (not Public Network). Could be the problem right there.
Looking under Sharing and Discovery, click the drop down arrows on the right as we go down the list. Your settings should match the ones in my image.
Under the *File Sharing* heading, turn file sharing *OFF *then click apply. Give Windows a minute as it re-identifies your network up at the top of the page. Then go back and turn File Sharing *ON*. A box should pop up asking if you want to make this a Private Network - click Yes to make Private.
Then select the other options to match my snapshot.

You should be able to leave the password on your username for Vista and XP will not have a password on it.

Open Windows Explorer on the XP computer and scroll down to *My Network Places*, then click the + sign to show Entire Network, Microsoft Windows Network then Workgroup. Tap the F5 key a few times to refresh the view if the other computer doesn't appear. Try accessing a shared folder. 

If you can't access a folder, create a new temporary folder named Share. Right click on it and select *Share*, then *Advanced Sharing*. Put a check in the box for "Share this folder" then click Permissions. Under Group or username, select Everyone, then on the permissions below, check the box for *Full Control* and click Apply.

If you have a problem viewing the Vista machine, reboot Vista. Once it's logged on, reboot XP and try again.


----------



## claytonreid (Sep 17, 2011)

Fred, quick response...
I'm in DTW about to fly to Beijing. I will NOT be at my home Vista machine until next Sunday, so I can not try any of your suggestions until then.

NTSF
My Averatec laptop WinXP home edition SP3 is NTSF.

VISTA 
From what I recall, my home Vista computer is set to Private Network. I've tried changing it then changing it back in the past but I'll happily do it again when I get back next Sunday.

XP
Last night, after I did System Restore on the XP and after I gave the Vista a password again, My XP can access Vista again. That's why I'm curious as to why XP can only access Vista if Vista has a password and XP never had one.

NEW NETWORK DRIVE LETTERS?
You showed me, in my Vista computer, how to set up a new drive letter for my networked XP ("Z"). Can the same be done within the XP machine? Can I set up a new drive letter for my networked Vista to show my Vista machine?

XP-PRO
By the way, I do have an XP-Pro installation disk I used on another computer I dual-booted with Windows 98se. My XP Laptop's hard drive is probably too full for the upgrade.

Thanks again for all of your time trying to help. 
Clayton


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

No problem Clayton, the info's here when you get back. I'm sure you'll get it straightened out. Before you make any changes, it might be a good idea to set a new Restore Point so you can easily go back if something else doesn't work.



claytonreid said:


> XP
> Last night, after I did System Restore on the XP and after I gave the Vista a password again, My XP can access Vista again. That's why I'm curious as to why XP can only access Vista if Vista has a password and XP never had one.


The short answer is, it all comes down to authentication. When XP asks Vista for permission to access its files, you are replying from the XP machine that you are the Vista user with the appropriate Vista password. One of the ways around this is using the same user name and password on both computers.

If the steps in my previous post don't get you any results, you could try activating the Guest account on the Vista computer. Go into Control Panel >> User Accounts >> Manage Another Account then click the Guest Account to activate it if it's turned off. Reboot the computers and try accessing the Vista files from XP, first.




> NEW NETWORK DRIVE LETTERS?
> You showed me, in my Vista computer, how to set up a new drive letter for my networked XP ("Z"). Can the same be done within the XP machine? Can I set up a new drive letter for my networked Vista to show my Vista machine?


Yes, the Map Network Drive feature can be used on both computers and you can assign any unused drive letter. You can have Windows connect to the other drive automatically when Windows is started, and can also save your credentials (the vista user/pass) so you don't have to enter them every time.


----------



## claytonreid (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Fred,

REMINDER OF MY 3 COMPUTERS
(1) Averatec laptop (2004): WinXP Home Edition, wireless (other 2 are ethernet)

(2) Dimension: dual boot w/3 partitions: C:=Win98se; D:=WinXP-Pro; E:=Pics&Music

(3) Inspiron: Vista Home Premium, SP2, (new Hard drive with Vista reinstallation <=this is what started the network problem)


USING MAP NETWORK DRIVE
This works for all 3 computers enabling each to access the others using Windows Explorer. I can expand Computer and then expand anything on any other computer.


USING NETWORK LINK
Averatec viewing Dimension: WORKS
Averatec viewing Inspiron: WORKS
Dimension viewing Averatec: NO LONGER WORKS (but used to)
Dimension viewing Inspiron: WORKS
Inspiron viewing Averatec: DOES NOT WORK
Inspiron viewing Dimension: WORKS


Since you taught me how to set up Network Drive, and that method works using Windows Explorer for all computers, I'll worry about solving the "Network" link problem later if you have any other ideas.

Thanks for getting me this far. 

Clayton


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi Clayton, if you've tried the other info above and it didn't help, try these few ideas. Go into Control Panel, Windows Firewall then to the Exceptions tab. Make sure there is a listing for File and Printer Sharing and it has a check in the box.

Leave the other computers on and reboot only the Averatec then check again.

Did you activate the hidden Guest account on the Averatec as a test? You can always disable it later.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Clayton,

From both computers, pls. do this:

If the shared folders are in Local Disk 'C', go C drive in Disk Management, right-click on it => Properties => Security Tab => Edit => Add then type *Everyone*
and below it select your preferences either Read or Full Control. Click Ok.

How to access Disk Management:
Click Start => Run and type *diskmgmt.msc* in Run or Search field.

I would also suggest creating and Identical UserName and Password.


----------



## claytonreid (Sep 17, 2011)

Fred & 2xg (whoever you are),

First, thank you for showing an interest in fixing my networking problem which started after I purchased a new hard drive and reinstalled Vista using Dell's reinstallation disk and Dell driver disk.

Today, I've spent FIVE hours trying your suggestions and trying to un-do them because they caused more problems. I took a lot of notes so I could tell you what happened.

MY 3 COMPUTERS:
XP (wireless Averatec - no password)
Vista (Inspiron - password)
XP-Pro (Dimension - no password)
...Only the laptop (XP computer) is wireless.


Fred, in Firewall, only Vista has the "Exceptions" tab. "File and Printer Sharing" box has always been checked. In the XP, full sharing has always been turned on, and still is.

Fred, I set up "Guest" account in Vista. Your suggestion to set up a "Hidden Guest" account in XP was not doable because I could not find anything in XP or Vista defining "Hidden" Guest accounts. But, I went ahead and turned on a "Guest" account in XP. Turning on Guest accounts in XP and Vista disabled XP's ability to access Vista thru Network AND disabled my XP's assigned drive letter for the Vista. I reversed or turned off all "Guest" user accounts. After turning them off, XP can once again access Vista thru either Network or by using Windows Explorer and selecting the assigned drive letter for the Vista computer.


2xg, your suggestion to add "Everyone" using Disk Management may have created future problems. Why? First, I am the administrator for all computers. And both the XP and Vista computers already show "Full control" to do everything. The only thing not checked is "Special permissions". Should it be checked?

Anyway, I followed your instructions, in the Security tab (only available in Vista, not XP) I selected "Edit", selected "Add..." then typed "Everyone" and gave "Everyone" Full control, Modify, Read & execute, List folder contents, Read, and write. Like the others, I did not check "Special permissions". Should this be checked?

"ERROR APPLYING SECURITY"
When I clicked "Yes" to accept my new entry, I got an 6 unnerving popups stating,
"Error Applying Security"
"An error occurred while applying security information to:
C:\Boot Access is denied.
C:\bootmgr Access is denied
C:\hiberfil.sys cannot access file because being used by another process
C:\pagefile.sys cannot access file because being used by another process
C:\Program Files Access is denied.
C:\Windows Access is denied

Did this screw up something else inside my Vista OS?
Will these 6 errors noted above cause future problems?

After I reopened this, it appears "Everyone" was added. But based on the 6 error messages, was it really?


So, 5 hours later, after following instructions which made things worse, then reversing what you asked me to try, my network still does not fully work between the 3 computers (thank you Windows).

YES XP can access Vista thru Network
YES XP can access Vista thru Windows Explorer thru assigned Vista drive
YES XP can access XP-Pro thru Network
YES XP can access XP-Pro thru Windows Explorer thru assigned XP-Pro drive

NO Vista can NOT access XP thru Network (error code: 0x800070005)
YES Vista can access XP using Windows Explorer thru assigned XP drive
YES Vista can access XP-Pro thru Network
YES Vista can access XP-Pro using Windows Explorer thru assigned XP-Pro drive

NO XP-Pro can NOT access XP thru Network (\\Averatec not accessible.}
YES XP-Pro can access XP using Windows Explorer thru assigned drive for XP
YES XP-Pro can access Vista thru Network
YES XP-Pro can access Vista using Windows Explorer thru assigned drive for Vista


Yes my User name, "C3" is the same for all 3 computers.
Guest account is again OFF for all 3 computers.
Sharing is allowed in every computer to do anything in any computer.

Only Vista has a user account password. XP and XP-Pro do not have passwords. For XP to access Vista, I have to enter Vista's User name and password. XP-Pro accessing Vista does NOT require me to enter a User Name or password. When I remove Vista's password, XP still asks me for a user name and password and leaving any field blank prevents access to Vista, so I'm currently forced to have a password in Vista.


Exhausted,
Clayton


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Things can be difficult and can get complicated sometimes.

Please verify your current setup with this Tutorial.
Share Folders & Files Between Vista and XP Machines - How-To Geek

Did you also create the same User Name and Password on the Vista and XP machines? Sorry if I have overlooked.

What type of Security or Firewall software do you have installed on these problematic computers?


----------



## claytonreid (Sep 17, 2011)

I'll do the 'tutorial' next week.

Vista, XP and XP-Pro all have same user name. Only Vista has a password. If I remove Vista's password, the XP still asks me to enter Vista's User Name and Password, and rejects XP's access to Vista when no password is entered. The XP-Pro machine, when accessing the Vista, is NOT asked for User Name and Password even though there is one on the Vista machine.

Firewall security is what came with Windows XP Home Edition, XP-Pro, and Vista. No other Firewall software.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Clayton, I'll try and post back tomorrow when I have a chance.


----------



## claytonreid (Sep 17, 2011)

Take your time as I will be out of the country until October 5 or will not have access to my Vista machine until next week to try your new suggestions.

Perhaps I'll have time to peruse what 2xg suggested:
Share Folders & Files Between Vista and XP Machines - How-To Geek


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Clayton - please keep us posted.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Clayton, here are a few things to check again, some of them may be redundant. After each change, test out file sharing. If you aren't comfortable making and undoing any of these changes, then please don't. It's the best I can do from this side. If you do, at least write down the changes you're making or run a system backup first.

-On the Vista/Inspiron computer in Network and Sharing: 
Network must be set to Private
Network Discovery must be turned on
File Sharing must be turned on

-On the Averatec computer, create a new folder called TEST. Right click on the folder and select *Sharing and Security*. Put a check next to *Share this Folder* and *Allow Users to Change My Files*, then click Apply & OK. 

-From the Vista computer: Click the Start button and type *Windows Explorer* into the Search box, then click its link in the list. Scroll all the way down the left side of Explorer and click on Network. Expand the name for the Averatec computer and see if you can access the TEST folder. If you can, right click in the TEST folder and select New Text Document and see if you can create an empty text file in the folder.

You can also try and right click on the TEST folder from the Vista PC and select Properties then Security. The user *Everyone* should have full control (or at least read/write). You can also try the other methods you use to connect to networked computers.


-I think you said you tried this, but, try turning off the Vista Firewall and see if you can view the Averatec. Then turn off the firewall on the Averatec and check again.

-Try connecting the Averatec using a network cable if possible and turn off your wireless card. If not possible, go into Control Panel, Network Connections and right click on your LAN connection and select disable. Check file sharing again. Right click on the LAN connection again to Enable the device.



> when I double-click the XP, I still get the rejection pop-up, "Windows cannot access \\AVERATEC" "Check the spelling of the name. Otherwise, there might be a problem with your network... ..."Error code: 0x80070005" "Access is Denied."


This is just a permissions error.



> "ERROR APPLYING SECURITY"
> When I clicked "Yes" to accept my new entry, I got an 6 unnerving popups stating,
> "Error Applying Security"
> "An error occurred while applying security information to:
> ...


No you didn't screw anything up. Not a big deal since those are hidden system files. Did you right click on the C drive to enable sharing? Or did you select all the files and folders on your hard drive then right click on them?

If nothing else works except the Map Network Drive Option, you could always stick with that. You can Map the other 2 computers from each PC and check the box to *Reconnect at Logon* so you always connect when Windows restarts. You can choose whichever drive letters you want to represent as many drives as you need. You can ever create a shortcut on your Desktop to the mapped drives (right click on the mapped drive).


----------

